# VIDEO, POLL: Anti-Obama sign language in Hanson drawing attention and controversy



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Updated 32 minute(s) ago
Political signs outside a Hanson business on Franklin Street are drawing a lot of attention. Some passersby said the signs go too far and are offensive, while others said it's a matter of free speech. The signs violate town bylaws, Hanson officials said.

http://www.patriotledger.com/news/x...e-in-Hanson-drawing-attention-and-controversy


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

So, James Brown, a black man from Brockton, riding his bicycle through Hanson, thinks calling Obama an idiot from Kenya is racist? I wonder what James Brown thinks about my thought that James Brown is an idiot. I am a racist? The signs are pretty funny, and it shows the lengths people are willing to go with their being fed up with this sham of a presidency.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

cousteau said:


> So, James Brown, a man from Brockton, riding HIS bicycle through Hanson


Allegedly 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Meat Eater (Jan 27, 2012)

The face on the little girl says it all. You don't need the middle finger to get the point across. The other sign could say somewhere in Chicago there missing an idiot please help send him home. This is free speach and the signs should stay.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Waaaaah, I'm offended....sic the building inspector on him for an improper sign. Waaah!

The chickens are coming home to roost libs, you were silent with the Bush=Hitler signs, but now that Comrade Barry is taking his lumps you cry like bitches. Wipe the sand out of your vags


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2012)

I kind of wish I owned a motorcycle so I could give this guy some business.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

If those were anti-Romney, anti-Bush, or anti-Republican signs, I guarantee, you wouldn't hear the hue and cry against this guy. The liberals would be praising a citizen for expressing his dissent in the cradle of liberty. 

The news interviewed a couple idiots driving by complaining how "offensive" it is... blah blah blah. The beauty of expression under the first amendment is that citizens, with limited exceptions, have pretty much carte blanche to be as offensive as we wish (e.g: Westboro Baptist Church, etc...)

Practically, if there is a zoning ordinance which is content neutral (as to expression), it could be enforced against him. An end around an ordinance about placement of fixed signs on property, which I have seen in the past, is to place them on a small trailer, which zoning wouldn't apply to. Realistically, the building inspector needs to shut his yap and not do the bidding for some overly sensitive Sally's that are offended. Unless they are legitimately blocking the view of vehicles, is it really necessary to waste time and resources on this? They appear well off the road from the camera shots. A little common sense and discretion should apply.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> I kind of wish I owned a motorcycle so I could give this guy some business.


If I wasn't so loyal to my current mechanic because of some favors he's done for me (and the fact that he's awesome at what he does) I'd take mine there as well.


----------

